# info on Onkyo TX-NR509



## luxbaz (Nov 5, 2011)

hi everyone,

I want to upgrade my old Yamaha pro-logic amp. I use Infinity surround (2+2+1centre) speakers with a passive subwoofer. I'm looking at the Onkyo TX-NR509. If I go down this road does anyone know if I can continue to use my old speakers - especially the passive subwoofer? I also use a NAD 5120 turntable. I'm guessing I can connect this to the cd cinches at the back of the amp. Can anyone confirm this for me? Happily Home Theatre Shack forums has already answered my question about the Grd cable.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

luxbaz said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I want to upgrade my old Yamaha pro-logic amp. I use Infinity surround (2+2+1centre) speakers with a passive subwoofer. I'm looking at the Onkyo TX-NR509. If I go down this road does anyone know if I can continue to use my old speakers - especially the passive subwoofer? I also use a NAD 5120 turntable. I'm guessing I can connect this to the cd cinches at the back of the amp. Can anyone confirm this for me? Happily Home Theatre Shack forums has already answered my question about the Grd cable.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hello,
The 509 does not offer a Phono Input. This Feature shows up on the TX-NR709 onwards. You could certainly add a low cost Phono Preamp to the 509. All of this being said, I would use at least the 609 in terms of Amplifier Stage as the difference between the 509 and 609 is quite large due to the 609 needing to meet THX Select2 Plus Certification.

While the 609 offers an excellent Amplifier Stage, the 709 really is where you get all of the best Features. Audyssey MultEQ XT (609 only offers 2EQ which does not apply EQ to the Subwoofer), Preamp Outputs for adding Amplifiers, Phono Input, etc.

I realize it is a good bit more expensive than the 509. If your budget is pretty tight, you might want to look at last years TX-NR708 which offers almost everything the 709 offers, but should be available heavily discounted due to being discontinued.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## velillen (Oct 23, 2010)

There is also the Onkyo RC370 which can be found a bit cheaper than the 709. it has some minor (for the average user IMO) differences but has the same generic things. MultiXT, preouts, phono input.

but still it only seems to be ~50 bucks cheaper. there are refurbs available that are cheaper as well.


----------



## luxbaz (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you Jungle Jack and Shackster,

I've looked into your suggestions and find the cost a little prohibitive. The RC370 doesn't exist here in Europe and the 709 is way outside my league (cost wise). Are you sure I couldn't use the tv/cd input? Surely this is a standard audio input. I know I can ground the turntable by attaching the little cable to the casing. What do you think?

thanks again


----------

